# Lets have a personal best product list



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

dont know if such a thread exists, if so, please excuse my ignorance and trash it

everyone of us have a _personal_ overall best product for a job, so lets share, you can copy the text below and just insert yours where applicable/you're using:

1. pre-wash:
2. wash:
3. compound combo:
4. polish combo:
5. glaze: 
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating):
7. QD:
8. Tyre dressing:

i'll go first

1. pre-wash: Koch Chemie GS
2. wash: CarPro Reset
3. compound combo: Meguair's Ultimate Compound and MF pad
4. polish combo: 3D ONE and LC SDO polishing pad
5. glaze: CarPro Essence and CarPro Gloss pad
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): P21S/Duragloss 111/Gyeon CanCoat
7. QD: CarPro Ech2o diluted 1:20
8. Tyre dressing: CarPro PERL


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

1. pre-wash: Bilt hamber auto foam.

2. wash: odk jet

3. compound combo: menzerna 300 orange hex logic.

4. polish combo: menzerna 2500/3000 white.hex logic 

5. glaze: 

6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): gyeon can coat.

7. QD: odk entourage 

8. Tyre dressing: gtechniq t2


Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

1. pre-wash: BH Autofoam
2. wash: Gyeon Bathe Essence
3. compound combo: Menzerna 400
4. polish combo: Sonax Perfect Finish
5. glaze: PB Blackhole
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): BH DSW
7. QD: Can’t choose as so many give something different.
8. Tyre dressing: Gyeon Tyre


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

1. pre-wash: Koch Chemie GS
2. wash: Gyeon Bathe
3. compound combo: #105 Hex Logic pad
4. polish combo: #205 Hex Logic pad
5. glaze:
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Dodo Juice Black Widow currently
7. QD: Gyeon Quick detailer
8. Tyre dressing: Detailedonline's tyre dressing


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

This is my list of the products that i have. Not necessarily the best i've had or if i will stick with them.

1. pre-wash: carpro lift
2. wash: carpro reset
3. compound combo: sonax cutmax, lots of pads
4. polish combo: rupes da fine and yellow foam pad
5. glaze: gyeon primer
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Polish angel cosmic V2, carpro cquartz and nv nova evo
7. QD: CarPro Ech2o diluted 1:20
8. Tyre dressing: CG VRP


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

1. Pre-wash: Autoglanz Spritzer 
2. Wash: Adams Mega Foam
3. Compound combo: N/A
4. Polish combo: Rupes Yellow Pads with Keramik or Rupes White Pads with Uno Pure
5. Glaze: N/A
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Carpro Lite
7. QD: N/A
8. Tyre dressing: Carpro Perl


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I constantly change what i use, these are my favs, i think 
Pre wash:g techniq w4/m&k citrus
Wash:tac system mystic bubble 
Compound:menzerna 400
Polish :menzerna 3500
Glaze:auto finesse tripple
Lspolish angel black wulfenite, 
Wax-pinnacle souveran/zymol carbon/m&k lavender 
Qd:infinity wax rapid detailer
Tyre dressing:gyeon q2 tire

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Pre-wash: Dodo Juice Apple iFoam

Wash: Dodo Juice BTBM

Compound/polish/glaze combo: Scholl S20 + Scholl Spider pads

LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Autoglym Ultra HD

QD: Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer

Tyre dressing: CarPro PERL


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

1. Pre-wash: KKD Blizzard Tutti Frutti
2. Wash: Dodo Juice BTBM
3. Compound combo: Rupes Blue Wool & Rupes Blue Coarse
4. Polish combo: Rupes DA Yellow Foam & Rupes DA Yellow Fine. If required add Rupes DA White Foam & Rupes Uno Pure
5. glaze: NA
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Polish Angel Combo. Cosmic V2, topped with Cosmic Spritz & High Gloss.
7. QD: Polish Angel Presto Detailer
8. Tyre dressing: CarPro PERL 1-1


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

1. pre-wash: Koch Green Star 
2. wash: IGL Coatings Wash
3. compound combo: LC pads, Menzerna 400
4. polish combo: LC pads, Menzerna 3500
5. glaze: Labocosmetica Venere
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Labocosmetica Cupido
7. QD: Labocosmetica Perfecta 
8. Tyre dressing: TAC System Seal 1:1


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

*1. Pre-wash: * Bilt Hamber Auto-foam
*2. Wash:* Bilt Hamber Auto-wash
*3. Compound combo: *
*Heavy compounding with rotary:* Lake Country foamed wool pad & Menzerna FG300. 
*General orbital compounding:* Chemical Guys Quantum Orange Pad & Menzerna FG400.
*4. Polish combo: *
*Single stage polish: *Chemical Guys Quantum green pad & Menzerna Medium Cut Polish 2400
*Finishing polish:* CarPro Gloss Pad & Menzerna SF4000
*5. Glaze:* Prima Amigo
*6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): *Victoria Concours Red Wax/Fusso Coat/Gyeon Pure
*7. QD:* Gyeon Quick Detailer
*8. Tyre dressing:* CarPro Perl


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

1. pre-wash: BH Autofoam
2. wash: Britemax puremax or Duragloss 901
3. compound combo: Sonax cut max and LC pads
4. polish combo: 04/06 and LC pads
5. glaze: Britemax virtue (i know its not a glaze as such but this stuff is amazing)
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Mitchel and King waxes
7. QD: Mitchel and King QD or Infinity wax QDX
8. Tyre dressing: Mitchel and King tyre or Waxaddict tyre dressing


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

I love this thread. Great idea. Would be good to keep a running track of what's most popular!

For me it's:

1. pre-wash:AF Avalanche 
2. wash: Chemical Guys Maxii Suds 2
3. compound combo: Megs 105 & 3M green pad
4. polish combo: Megs 205 & 3M Blue
5. glaze: PB Black hole
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Swissvax BoS for summer, C2V3 for winter
7. QD: Chemical Guys - Synthetic Quick Detailer 
8. Tyre dressing: Gtechniq - T1 (though I want to change this though.. Love the product, but feel it's over priced).


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> *1. Pre-wash: * Bilt Hamber Auto-foam
> *2. Wash:* Bilt Hamber Auto-wash
> *3. Compound combo: *
> *Heavy compounding with rotary:* Lake Country foamed wool pad & Menzerna FG300.
> ...


Damn... you've reminded me how much I use to love Victoria Concours Red Wax. I wish I could get another pot!! That wax was exceptional. I have a full pot of their hybrid wax.. but it's not the same! Red was out of this world!


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

digitaluk said:


> Damn... you've reminded me how much I use to love Victoria Concours Red Wax. I wish I could get another pot!! That wax was exceptional. I have a full pot of their hybrid wax.. but it's not the same! Red was out of this world!


Yeah by complete blind luck I managed to get a large pot just before it disappeared so I use it very sparingly.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

1. pre-wash: Bilt Hamber Autofoam
2. wash: Not that fussy with soaps - CarChem 1900:1, WaxPlanet Lava, Bilt Hamber AutoWash - all supplemented by rinseless wash. Currently using Griots.
3. compound combo: Zvizzer range with associated pads.
4. polish combo: Primer polishes are king. Turtlewax Hybrid Ceramic Polish and Wax is a good all rounder.
5. glaze: Prima Amigo old school or CarPro Essence Plus.
6. LSP (wax/sealant/coating): Detail Bug Magnetize/Wowo’s Crystal Sealant/Feynlab Ceramic Ultra
7. QD: Koch Chemie Fse.
8. Tyre dressing: Feynlab Black Velvet Tyre Sealant.


----------

